# 'Soulful' music



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Don't usually presume to start threads, but was so taken with this piece from what was, in my ignorance, an unlikely source, that I thought I'd see what our experts can come up with to compare.

NOT, with respect, looking for a lot of posts about Barber/Tavener etc. which many of us may be lucky enough to know, but what else 'outside the box' can you offer ?

'Lento' - Howard Skempton


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Ah ! Ouch - nothing at all !
So sorry - had not fully appreciated how 'out of sync' I am with the good folk on this Forum.
You will not hear from me again.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

That is very good. I heard some piano pieces and string quartets of Skempton but didn't know that piece. According to wikipedia, it seems the most popular work of him. I was reminded of Badalamenti's works.

I'm not sure if I understand what 'soulful' means, but I thought this has the similar feelings.

Stephen Whittington: Music for Airport Furniture (2011) - Formalist Quartet


----------

